# Tru-Cut VS California Trimmer



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yard with a slope, greens mower is out. I need something that can climb a hill. Assume buying new and assume both are the same price. Which would you choose and why? I'm looking for opinions on ease of use, cost of replacement parts, ease of adjustability, etc.

Which would you choose and why?


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I've owned and used them both, the Tru Cut is easier to operate around obstacles and tight turns and did well on my slope that is fairly steep. The Cal Trimmer does well on the slope but is a little trickier around the obstacles. The Cal Trimmer is easier to make adjustments and back lap.
Just my two cents.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I went trucut for the weight and maneuverability. Zoysia grows so thick lighter units will float on top, I needed all the mass I could get.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Paul M what makes the CT trickier and the TC easier around obstacles?

@UFG8RMIKE good to know about the weight, I didn't think about that aspect


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I have a pretty steep hill and the Tru-Cut works well on it. I have been cutting it horizontally these days, but vertically can work if you stop near the stop or have smooth transitions. My transitions are more sudden, so I'll scalp at the top of the slope if I mow vertically and run it up onto the flat spots.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> @Paul M what makes the CT trickier and the TC easier around obstacles?
> 
> @UFG8RMIKE good to know about the weight, I didn't think about that aspect


On the Tru Cut you can feather the clutch with slight thumb pressure for the drive wheels, the reel spins independently of the wheels and the drive axle has a differential. The Cal Trimmers drive roller is driven by the same clutch as the reel so it has constant propulsion as long as the roller is in contact with the ground.

I switched from a 1980s' Tru Cut to a new Cal Trimmer last month. They both do a good job. Now that I'm used to the Cal Trimmer, I like it a lot.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Paul M so if you had to pick only one which would it be?


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> @Paul M so if you had to pick only one which would it be?


Now that I'm used to it's operation, I would say the CT, both of my machines are 20" home owners models and the CT seems to handle the slope in my yard better, it's easy to maintain and I think CT has a better dealer network for parts around my area. If I was going with a larger commercial machine, I would take a good look at the TC C27.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I can find California trimmer dealers and pricing all day long online, but not Tru-Cut. Anyone have an online source for Tru-Cut pricing?


----------



## johnr (Jul 13, 2020)

Pricing AND detail specifications are hard to find for TruCut. Their website list all the model numbers and that's about it. I guess they defer you to their dealership network, which as Gilly11 suggests, is also hard to find. Any suggestions would be appreciated in getting this info. It is on my list after the CT. It is a nice product.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I live 60 miles from where Tru Cuts are built and I had a hard time getting parts for mine plus I had to pay ridiculous shipping charges. I just bought my CT, hopefully I won't be buying any parts for a long time.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's crazy how difficult it is to find pricing and dealers for the Tru-Cut mowers. TC is not helping their sales or dealers out. I did just find out that ReelRollers sells TC replacement parts and has a good interface to find them.
https://reelrollers.com/product-category/tru-cut-replacement-parts/


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Paul M which TC did you have and what CT did you get?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

CT's prices are better on replacement parts. No idea if that's indicative of a quality difference or not.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> CT's prices are better on replacement parts. No idea if that's indicative of a quality difference or not.


Don't think that's it at all. TC has much more complicated parts like the clutch and wheel assembly. That will make them more expensive. Trimmer is pretty basic, and sometimes basic is a good thing!


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> @Paul M which TC did you have and what CT did you get?


I had, and still do, a TC H20 7 blade with a reel rollers grooved front roller. The CT I bought was the 20 inch standard, 7 blade with the Honda Engine and front roller from the factory.

The engine finally quit on the TC, it is a 1980s' vintage B&S.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@Gilley11 what did u end up getting and are u happy with it?


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

FYI trucut has been bought out from Starlite and is now manufactured in the midwest. One important change is the in-house engine instead of the old reliable Honda.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

raymond said:


> @Gilley11 what did u end up getting and are u happy with it?


Hi! I got the 20" Cali Trimmer with the Honda engine and grooved roller. I'm VERY happy with it. For me, it does great with my front hill and turf type- TiffTuff. It's really easy to work on and is built well. It's no greens mower so you can't go super low, but 3/8" is low enough for me. I keep my turf at 1/2".


----------

